# Check this Nasty Full Auto Shotgun Out



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/guns/rec...ing-or-lube-required-324453.php?autoplay=true


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

I want one!! But..practical use...maybe HD


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jackle1886 said:


> I want one!! But..practical use...maybe HD


Yikes! I'm glad I'm not your next door neighbor! :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Now THAT'S a hell of a weapon!!!! I could probably end up gettin' my limit in doves next season if I had one of those (and if I could afford enough shells). :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That would be a great crowd pleaser. That puts my S.P.A.S, to shame.


----------

